# channel crossing



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

just booked a return crossing in august with sea france using the mhf discount code and for a 7.5m van and a mid morning and mid afternoon crossing £62.00. 
thats cheaper than i paid last week.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

That's low for August  . Good to see somebody making use of the MHF discount.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

how do you find the mhf discount code please


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Code*



lucy2 said:


> how do you find the mhf discount code please


I have sent you a PM

Trev


----------



## panagah (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Code*



teemyob said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> > how do you find the mhf discount code please
> ...


Will you send me a PM too? I cant find it and want to book ferries on Saturday.


----------



## 110170 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Code*



teemyob said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> > how do you find the mhf discount code please
> ...


Hi, Could you please send me it as well.

Thanks.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

lucy2 said:


> how do you find the mhf discount code please


To find the SeaFrance discount code go to:

Front Page

*Subscriptions*

Subs Discounts

Ferries....in 'Select Category'

*Submit*

Bottom line of main paragraph.
...................................................
"There is a code to be quoted when booking of ???????????? "


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm confused (easily done)

I cant see the code - just info saying about the discount?


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

schoolboy error! - spotted it


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

dcummin said:


> I'm confused (easily done)
> 
> I cant see the code - just info saying about the discount?


I've now added an extra line as an edit to my previous post.


----------



## 117503 (Oct 16, 2008)

*bilety promowe*

I'm really grateful, if somebody give me information about current promy ferries to Ireland services and exact cost of ferry tickets. promy dover


----------

